
Python 3 is killing Python - phiggy
https://medium.com/@thezerobit/python-3-is-killing-python-5d2ad703365d
======
teddyh
OK, no. Most modules/libraries _are_ ported to Python 3. The minor ones that
aren’t are those that are dead upstream, and you shouldn’t be using them,
and/or they should be easy to port yourself.

I really think the _real_ reason is that people, especially English-speaking,
but others, too, have been sticking their collective heads in the sand about
this ASCII/Unicode situation for far too long. If, on the other hand, you
started to use Unicode strings as soon as possible in Python 2, your Python 3
“port” could be two additional lines:

    
    
        if sys.version_info.major == 2:
            str = unicode
    

Oh yeah, the future_builtins module does not exist anymore (for obvious
reasons), so its import needs to be wrapped in a try-except clause:

    
    
        try:
            from future_builtins import *
        except ImportError:
            pass
    

So call it five additional lines. That it _literally_ all the porting I had to
do to make two Python 2 programs _completely_ runnable in Python 3 _and_
Python 2, unaltered.

The problem is not Python 3. The problem is people using byte strings and
Python 2’s implicit conversions of them without actually understanding what a
_string_ is.

------
haney
It has definitely been a painful process to port from python 2 to 3. We have
one developer who has been pushing hard for this, and while it may not be a
defensible business position we believe it's the right thing as members of the
community.

There are some nontrivial improvements in Python 3 (async) that we want, but
more than that we don't want python to split and languish. We think that by
taking a step into python 3 (and porting our remaining dependencies) we can
make a small dent.

~~~
shitgoose
It is sad. There is an expression in Russian, that in English sounds something
like "hedgehogs were crying, but kept on chewing the cactus". Best of luck to
your team.

------
a3n
This is sad. In my 25+ years of programming, python is the only language I've
ever _liked_.

